# Universal Jobmatch and giving Job Centre permission to view account.



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm about to sign up to Universal Jobmatch and I am at the part where I need to permit or deny the JC access to view my activity. Should I tick yes or no? My instinct is to tell them to get to fuck, but I fear that if I do not give them permission I will attract their unwanted attentions and so make life harder for myself.

What did other people do, and what was the consequence of that choice?


----------



## cesare (Mar 18, 2014)

I wouldn't permit the JC to access it, if it were me! I'd also install and use this: http://automation.strikenow.org.uk/


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 18, 2014)

cesare said:


> I wouldn't permit the JC to access it, if it were me! I'd also install and use this: http://automation.strikenow.org.uk/



Yeah, I've seen that app. Pretty fucking nifty but still nervous even about that. God, I hate this whole process. Have you been on Universal Jobmatch yourself?


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 18, 2014)

*Some interesting news: DWP draws up plans to ditch ridiculed jobs website (Guardian)*


----------



## cesare (Mar 18, 2014)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Yeah, I've seen that app. Pretty fucking nifty but still nervous even about that. God, I hate this whole process. Have you been on Universal Jobmatch yourself?


No, I haven't used it. Here's another link that you might find useful: http://refuted.org.uk/2013/10/13/jobmatch/


----------



## xenon (Mar 18, 2014)

I use UJM and have left the box unticked. One advisor has asked me to reconsider but I explained I had concerns re web security and so on. Was happy to provide ref numbers of jobs applied for etc but whilst it wasn't mandatory I wouldn't be allowing access. 

If you're worried they may put more pressure on you, just stress you're a bit paranoid about keeping passwords secure, online security in general and it's not specifically anti the jobcentre.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 18, 2014)

Well I'm afraid I bottled it and ticked the box anyway  I'd rather just avoid their attention in any way possible. Already applied for two jobs that would be able to fit around prior commitments that I see as more important (part-time college course). Hopefully this will satisfy my labour-camp overseers. Btw, for those of you that have been on JSA recently, how many jobs a day did you apply for?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2014)

i was always a couple of jobs a month man


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 18, 2014)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Well I'm afraid I bottled it and ticked the box anyway  I'd rather just avoid their attention in any way possible. Already applied for two jobs that would be able to fit around prior commitments that I see as more important (part-time college course). Hopefully this will satisfy my labour-camp overseers. Btw, for those of you that have been on JSA recently, how many jobs a day did you apply for?


I also ticked the box out of fear of standing out. I held out for a long time but they were giving me more and more pressure and I was shit scared of sanctions so did it to keep them sweet.

As to how many jobs I applied for? Why, every single one I listed on my job search of course 

Try to establish a favourable pattern early. Tell them you use the JobMatch site but you do it in the library so you're not logged in. That way you are fulfilling your obligation to use it to search for jobs but they cannot check. Say that you use indeed.co.uk (they love indeed in the job centre, and it's a genuinely good site) and that most/all of the jobs you would apply for through UJ are jobs you've already applied for through indeed. Say that you will record your applications on the UJ activity history but that you'd prefer to apply in different ways. By not applying through the site, and by saying you don't log in every day, you're making it hard for them to track you.

On the day you sign on, as close to the sign-on time as possible, log into the site and put your full two weeks job search activiy into the system. Make sure to post it in an awkward to read format. 3/4 jobs per post (you have a character limit in the box) and put them  in reverse order, but in "chunks" so it makes it hard to count how many you've applied for within a given 7-day period. All the time I was on the dole (over a year) they never once checked up on the jobs I'd entered or asked me any questions about them. They seemed happy enough that I was "using the system".

I think this could work for anyone and it wasn't just me getting lucky.

if yo've not applied for the correct amount of jobs that week then just go on indeed and you can search up to 28 days back in the past for positions. Make sure to keep a list of each 'application' you've done in a text file and search it each time you update UJB in case you accidentally put the same one down twice. I doubt they'd notice, but you don't want to give them any excuse.

Good luck


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 19, 2014)

Well that was a bad idea. I stupidly applied for a night shift job that runs Tuesday to Saturday. My reasoning was that I could fit it round my decorating course which is Monday and Tuesday day times. How the fuck I'll manage switching from day to night shift in such a rapid succession I don't know. Kind of hoping I don't get the job now. How bad is that?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 26, 2014)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Well I'm afraid I bottled it and ticked the box anyway  I'd rather just avoid their attention in any way possible. Already applied for two jobs that would be able to fit around prior commitments that I see as more important (part-time college course). Hopefully this will satisfy my labour-camp overseers. Btw, for those of you that have been on JSA recently, how many jobs a day did you apply for?



You can always untick the consent box. You have the right to withdraw your consent at any time. I provide them DWP/JobCentre Plus with consent just before i sign on and as soon as i get home i withdraw my consent.


----------



## thriller (Mar 27, 2014)

just logged into my UJM and noticed the following: "You have been invited to apply for a job" 

Why am I being "invited"? The location is in Borehamwood. Don't even know where that is from Vauxhall? 

It gives me options as to why I didn't apply. Not sure which one to select.

I've withdrawn giving them right to access my account.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 27, 2014)

thriller said:


> just logged into my UJM and noticed the following: "You have been invited to apply for a job"
> 
> Why am I being "invited"? The location is in Borehamwood. Don't even know where that is from Vauxhall? <snip>


Borehamwood is on the far side of London, on the metropolitan line, should show up on the TFL journeyplanner, including travel time.  Bastard of an expensive commute, takes a fair bit of time (unfortunately within what the DWP now regards as reasonable) and IIRC only just within London weighting.  Outer London weighting, that is - not worth much.


----------



## thriller (Mar 27, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Borehamwood is on the far side of London, on the metropolitan line, should show up on the TFL journeyplanner, including travel time.  Bastard of an expensive commute, takes a fair bit of time (unfortunately within what the DWP now regards as reasonable) and IIRC only just within London weighting.  Outer London weighting, that is - not worth much.



sign. take the vicky line to euston. then northy line to kentish town and then train to elstree and borehamwood. says 46 minutes but three changes just means delay in just one line could cause me problems. I'm going to apply but if they call for a telephone interview, will act and sound to make them think this guy is not suitable.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 27, 2014)

thriller said:


> <snip> I'm going to apply but if they call for a telephone interview, will act and sound to make them think this guy is not suitable.


Strange, I could've sworn it was on the met line - still not great though.  Maybe a bus to Stockwell, then northern line from there.  Admittedly, the last bit is still very far from ideal.  

Best of luck with sounding like the permissable side of a bad match, if you get that far.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 27, 2014)

I've refused to use it from the get go. Every sign on I get the same spiel and refusal. Adviser keeps telling me I'll have to use it eventually to which I reply that I won't give them access anyway and do they have a backdoor to my account to check whether I let them or not. She/he usually shuts up about it after that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2014)

I use UJM. It has really streamlined my ability to fake a lot of my job search history.

IMO not giving them access is only making it harder for yourself. And it is pointless really, because you still have to provide the same evidence that you have looked for work. There is not really anything to be gained from not giving them access.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2014)

thriller said:


> just logged into my UJM and noticed the following: "You have been invited to apply for a job"
> 
> Why am I being "invited"? The location is in Borehamwood. Don't even know where that is from Vauxhall?
> 
> ...



Ignore the job invitations. You don't need to do anything with them.


----------



## thriller (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm gonna ignore it and do what Fez recommended: add job searches to the activities field before I go to sign on again.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 27, 2014)

thriller said:


> I'm gonna ignore it and do what Fez recommended: add job searches to the activities field before I go to sign on again.



This is what i do. The day before i enter all the job in the Activity History field. With the following information;
Date applied, job title, location, Employer/Agency, Job Reference number, Applied via xxx.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 27, 2014)

thriller said:


> I'm gonna ignore it and do what Fez recommended: add job searches to the activities field before I go to sign on again.



They may check the dates applications are being made though. You are expected to sign in every day and have how ever many applications they decided in your agreement done each week. My demand is three a week as they seem to take on board I'm an old fart with many ailments. I generally throw in at least one app every day as I'm seriously sick of being so fecking skint on single JSA.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 27, 2014)

Frankie Jack said:


> They may check the dates applications are being made though. You are expected to sign in every day and have how ever many applications they decided in your agreement done each week. My demand is three a week as they seem to take on board I'm an old fart with many ailments. I generally throw in at least one app every day as I'm seriously sick of being so fecking skint on single JSA.


Not sign in every day - only _use _the site every day. To which you can reply that you use the universal job match at the library without logging in as you worry about security/didn't have your password/couldn't get in/whatever. Then they have no way of checking, but also no way to say you didn't. I used to say something like this:

"I use the system every day...I've recorded my job searches in the activity history box...I've spent X hours searching...what else do I have to do to stay within my Job Seekers agreement as I thought I was doing everything you asked...not because you asked me, but because I would do all those things anyway."

There's nothing they can say to that really, is there?


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 31, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> I use UJM. It has really streamlined my ability to fake a lot of my job search history.
> 
> IMO not giving them access is only making it harder for yourself. And it is pointless really, because you still have to provide the same evidence that you have looked for work. There is not really anything to be gained from not giving them access.



By giving them access they can see what jobs you have applied for on there. If you're not applying for anything on there it can used to show you're not actively seeking by not applying for all suitable vacancies. You have nothing to lose by not giving them access. They can NOT sanction you for that.


----------



## JSPblows (Mar 31, 2014)

I had issues with my advisor over this, I wouldn't give them access but the advisor insisted that I had to.. She said she had to verify that I had a public CV and to see that I'm applying for jobs, in the end I just screen shot the part that showed my CV was public with my iPhone and also screen shot the job activity part then when she asked again I showed her the pictures  and that was the end of that!

Also you don't have to use the gov site, just request a job diary sheet and use them to write your job search on.


----------



## JHE (Mar 31, 2014)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Well that was a bad idea. I stupidly applied for a night shift job that runs Tuesday to Saturday. My reasoning was that I could fit it round my decorating course which is Monday and Tuesday day times. How the fuck I'll manage switching from day to night shift in such a rapid succession I don't know. Kind of hoping I don't get the job now. How bad is that?



Employers don't leap out from behind bushes and offer you jobs you don't want, even if you have applied for them.  In the unlikely event of being asked to an interview for a job you don't want, just fail the interview.  What could be easier?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2014)

JHE said:


> <snip> In the unlikely event of being asked to an interview for a job you don't want, just fail the interview.  What could be easier?


That's a very high risk game - if the jobcentre check up after the interview and hear that you did anything blatant to avoid getting the job (eg turning up drunk, swearing, unwashed etc) you can be sanctioned.

OTOH I once failed an interview (for a customer services job) by turning up with a (genuine and not deliberately triggered) migraine which had started on my way there, and asking for a glass of water to take a tablet.  The interviewer decided out loud that all migraines are stress-related (wrong, but who was I to disagree?) and wished me luck finding work elsewhere.

NB this was before JCP staff had become as sanction-happy as they are now, but if you have a known intermittent medical condition, it may be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## JHE (Mar 31, 2014)

Greebo said:


> That's a very high risk game - if the jobcentre check up after the interview and hear that you did anything blatant to avoid getting the job (eg* turning up drunk, swearing, unwashed etc*) you can be sanctioned.



You don't have to do anything so extreme to fail an interview


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2014)

JHE said:


> You don't have to do anything so extreme to fail an interview


The thing is, even sounding unenthusiastic is risky.  To some extent, it depends whether the jobcentre have mandated you to apply for something which is very obviously unsuitable.


----------



## JHE (Mar 31, 2014)

When I used to work with unemployed people, one subject which came up again and again for discussion (and debate) was whether it was a good idea sometimes to lie to get a job.  I think that (i) it's a really bad idea to tell lies, but (ii) you don't always have to tell the whole truth.

In the highly unlikely event of ever wanting to fail a job interview, I would follow the same policy, but obviously make rather different choices about which bits of truth to tell.   


Yeah, I don't drink as much as I used to, coz I get really terrible hangovers.
Yeah, I do like working with the public, unless, you know, they're really difficult or unreasonable.
Yeah, working in an office is OK.  I hope your office isn't full of people who bore on about their pet cats, football or makeup or... haha... oh, sorry, no offence, like.
Sure, I can type, usually with just the one finger, but if it's urgent I use two.
It's true I've been sacked a few times, but it was really unfair.
No, I'm not very good at getting up in the morning, but I'd really try.
I'm keen on joining a union.  What union do you have here?
It said in the advert the pay is just X.  Was that a misprint?


----------



## Tankus (Jul 8, 2014)

How many applications are expected within a week ?


----------



## xenon (Jul 8, 2014)

Tankus said:


> How many applications are expected within a week ?



Depends on your Jobseekers agreement. Mine's8 per fortnight. Doesn't sound many but I'm limited in what I can realistically do, due to disability. I usually try applying for at least 10 though. Some of which I actually want and rest because a job's a job.


----------



## xenon (Jul 8, 2014)

The other thing to bare in mind. If you give them access, sure they can see what you've applied for. Except most of their listings take you to other sites, where you have a separate login. I doubt very much whether Jobcentre Plus have data access agreements with every single job site and recrutement agent that advertises. So AFAIK at best, they can see you clicked a certain apply link on UJM.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 3, 2014)

Is there a time limit on how long JSA is paid ?


----------



## JHE (Aug 3, 2014)

I think there is a six-month limit on contributions-based JSA.  After six-months most people without lots of savings move onto income-based (ie,means-tested) JSA.  Income-based JSA can be like a hit West End musical:  it can run and run despite being a bit shit. 

At some point though, if you have no luck at getting a job, you will be sent on the Work Programme (or whatever nonsense replaces it), where you will be offered 'help' of various sorts.  Some 'help' may help.  Most won't.  I'd suggest focusing on the travel expenses, the free tea or coffee or fruit and try to have a laugh with the other people.  JSA continues during and after.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ta


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 29, 2014)

xenon said:


> The other thing to bare in mind. If you give them access, sure they can see what you've applied for. Except most of their listings take you to other sites, where you have a separate login. I doubt very much whether Jobcentre Plus have data access agreements with every single job site and recrutement agent that advertises. So AFAIK at best, they can see you clicked a certain apply link on UJM.



I'm not even sure they can tell that you've clicked on an "apply" link within UJ that links to an external site. They *can* tell if you've applied for a job that is wholly within the UJ site (but!*) ie one of the ones that lets you apply with an uploaded, or UJ formatted, CV. Best not to kid on those, and if your adviser punts one to you on your home page, best jump through the hoops to apply for that.

* You do not have to give JCP access to your *use* of Universal Jobmatch, no matter what your adviser says. What you do have to do is maintain an account on it. They use your email address to check that you have an account registered, but just use a throwaway and log in occasionally, I think once every six months works.


----------



## savoloysam (Aug 29, 2014)

They can't tell if you've applied for jobs that direct you to external links (unless that employer is in partnership with them to source benefit claimants) only the jobs that are applied for directly on site.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 29, 2014)

Claimants are expected to put in notes that they looked at/applied for a job found via the UJM site.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 29, 2014)

xenon said:


> Depends on your Jobseekers agreement. Mine's8 per fortnight. Doesn't sound many but I'm limited in what I can realistically do, due to disability. I usually try applying for at least 10 though. Some of which I actually want and rest because a job's a job.


These agreements can vary ....? ..any idea over normal expectations of applications ? Ive not heard or had it spelled out ....and these things are not a subject to bring up because it may lead to ......worms

Dunno


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 31, 2014)

Tankus said:


> These agreements can vary ....? ..any idea over normal expectations of applications ? Ive not heard or had it spelled out ....and these things are not a subject to bring up because it may lead to ......worms
> 
> Dunno



My jobseekers agreement was to apply for three jobs a week - This was well over a year ago though, before that thirty hours of jobseeking activity came in, so it's probably out of date.



savoloysam said:


> *They can't tell if you've applied for jobs that direct you to external links* (unless that employer is in partnership with them to source benefit claimants) only the jobs that are applied for directly on site.



True, but I've known people on the work programme who've been told by their WP advisor to blind cc every job application they make to their advisor. I dunno if that's even legal WRT data protection, but I know a few people it's happened to.


----------



## zippyRN (Sep 7, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> <snip>
> True, but I've known people on the work programme who've been told by their WP advisor to blind cc every job application they make to their advisor. I dunno if that's even legal WRT data protection, but I know a few people it's happened to.


 why wouldn't it be?

clutching at straws level of desperation to continue to defraud the  state 

It's your applcation and you are controlling  where the  information contained in it  goes ...  now if your advisor was to forward these emails to all his /her mates to laugh at your middle name oror a hobby that was mentioned ...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 7, 2014)

zippyRN said:


> why wouldn't it be?
> 
> *clutching at straws level of desperation to continue to defraud the  state*
> 
> It's your applcation and you are controlling  where the  information contained in it  goes ...  now if your advisor was to forward these emails to all his /her mates to laugh at your middle name oror a hobby that was mentioned ...



Are you accusing someone of defrauding the state? If you are be more specific, if not then what are you on about?

I was merely enquiring as to whether a _Work Programme_ advisor (not a Job Centre advisor note) has the authority to do this when AFAIK, the job centre don't compel claimants to do it & it's them that handle the claims.


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2014)

Tankus said:


> These agreements can vary ....? ..any idea over normal expectations of applications ? Ive not heard or had it spelled out ....and these things are not a subject to bring up because it may lead to ......worms
> 
> Dunno



Sorry mate. Not sure what the average is. Hopefully others here will give an idea.




Frances Lengel said:


> My jobseekers agreement was to apply for three jobs a week - This was well over a year ago though, before that thirty hours of jobseeking activity came in, so it's probably out of date.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I've known people on the work programme who've been told by their WP advisor to blind cc every job application they make to their advisor. I dunno if that's even legal WRT data protection, but I know a few people it's happened to.



That can't really work for a lot of applications though. You just fill in a form on the website, paste your cover letter in and attach CV. There's no bcc field. 
Shit as UJM is, I always found applying for jobs online relatively painless. Well the process anyway. Finding jobs and getting agents phoning you up with stuff unrelated to what you applied for and can't do anyway, another matter. Fucking paracites.


----------



## zippyRN (Sep 8, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Are you accusing someone of defrauding the state? If you are be more specific, if not then what are you on about?
> 
> I was merely enquiring as to whether a _Work Programme_ advisor (not a Job Centre advisor note) has the authority to do this when AFAIK, the job centre don't compel claimants to do it & it's them that handle the claims.



What is claiming job seekers when avoiding demonstrating that you are actually and actively seeking work.?

The Work Programme is still part of the JSA system...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 8, 2014)

zippyRN said:


> *What is claiming job seekers when avoiding demonstrating that you are actually and actively seeking work.?*
> 
> The Work Programme is still part of the JSA system...



The point I was making was this - The DWP aren't legally allowed to compel a claimant to let them look at his/her Universal Jobmatch account due to data protection issues. I was therefore calling into question the legality of a WP advisor demanding access to a claimants emails for the same reason - Data protection. Nothing to do with getting away with fraud or anything else.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 9, 2014)

Also, I've noticed that a fair amount of emails from company addresses have note at the bottom stating that the email and its contents are confidential. Note sure what the legal repercussions are for breaching that confidentiality, but it is certainly something to consider!


----------



## alan84 (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if the advisers can see your cv on your ujm account if you tick the box to authorized them to


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes if you give them access but why give them access if the first place?


----------



## Tankus (Nov 14, 2014)

Temping at the mo till just after Xmas for pants money ....soo nice not having to sign on .....worth it just  for the mental boost


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2015)

been told I have to do this too and when i raised concerns the advisor said
"we haven't got time to look at everything you're doing, everything's a conspiracy these days! *rolleyes"

still haven't ticked it, played a bit dumb and said i'd look at adding stuff to the Activity history which shut them up for now, had filled in my page last week so they seemed impressed and to treat me differently saying something like "lots of experience, won't be signing for long", but that was someone who was covering and i've got a 20 min session with Job Coach  this week!
will do as Fez909 recommends, glad i found this thread!


----------



## Tankus (Jul 15, 2015)

Still temping until Jan next year ...I'm on my 4th contract .....after the summers done start looking again for a _propa job innit

_


----------



## Peaceful31 (Aug 16, 2016)

I've signed-on for JSA and registered for the Universal Jobmatch website.  So far, all of the recommended jobs, or for that matter any of the jobs I've searched for, have been through agencies - nothing posted from direct employers.  Does anyone know why this is the case?  Also, I can tell from a lot of the job descriptions that these are jobs I've seen on other relevant job sites which I have been advertised direct by the employer - i.e. via LinkedIn.  Are these Jobmatch agencies spurious, just leeching jobs from other websites and pretending they represent these employers in order to get you registered with them?  It's vexing and I really don't want to register with agencies which are dodgy or who don't really represent the jobs they are advertising, especially if I can find these jobs myself to apply directly to.  So, my main question is why the JC Jobmatch site doesn't allow employers to advertise vacancies direct - or do they?  I'm new to this and am finding it very trying.  Thanks!


----------

